# Where do you get your thick collars?



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

My dog currently walks on a choke chain but I want to get him a thick nylon one...I've looked in a few pet stores but haven't found what I'm looking for. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

.. Nizmo Kennel Supply ... Stillwater Kennel Supply.. are the top two.. JMO


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

How many inches do you normally get?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tablerock is a good one too.
Measure the base of your dogs neck and order accordingly.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

leather or nylon....1.5" or 2" ahhhh...never thought picking a damn collar would be so difficult LOL


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I use a 1.5" because Ecko has a short neck and a 2" makes it so he can't move his head at all. I've seen many dogs who look fantastic in a 2" though.
I have several nylon collars for him, but I think my next will be leather.
They are both sturdy materials. Nylon is just cheaper in most cases.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

We get all ours from O'Brien's.. they are amazing collars plus they stand behind theirs with a warranty 

http://www.obriensk9supply.com/


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


> leather or nylon....1.5" or 2" ahhhh...never thought picking a damn collar would be so difficult LOL


We normally buy 2in 4ply


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I forgot about them Jes. I haven't order from them yet. May give them a shot after I get my next slip collar from Lauren.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

circlemkennnels, 
thats where we get our also, get a dozen at a time and he sends 14
and price wise they're not that bad either.
if you want leather, wait until he's bigger, and they sell some nice leather harnesses, not working, or weight pulling just walking harness and they look good too.

and you can re-cycle the collars, or i always try to keep a few on hand to resell if someone needs one,

i get the 22" ones they seem to work on all the dogs, some i got to add more holes
and 2" wide 4 ply with 5 rows of stitching


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Aww thanks for the shout out Shanna 

And yeah my next nylon collar will be for Banshee from Tablerock. And u can't beat $11 for nice collar!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tablerock is where my collars and harnesses come from. 
Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies

I have ordered from Nizmo and they fell apart within a week. Plus he is horrible about taking peoples money, not contacting them and not getting you your collars.

All the other places mentioned here have nice collars as well.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Tablerock is where my collars and harnesses come from.
> Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
> 
> I have ordered from Nizmo and they fell apart within a week. Plus he is horrible about taking peoples money, not contacting them and not getting you your collars.
> ...


I wasn't gonna mention that about Nizmo.... but its true.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I kept it to myself for a long time as well, but I am tired of seeing threads on here from people looking for him and having his friends make excuse after excuse of why he is taking their money and not sending collars. When it started draggin over to this forum that was enough for me.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Very understandable. I personally did not get ripped off by him, but I know several people who did.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Stillwater and Tablerock!! I am going to be getting my new pup one pretty soon here  she is a little girl so I am thinking a 15-16 in will be good or her! Oh and for her only a 1.5 inch  

Post pics when you get the collar!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

well that sucks about nizmo collars, the ones I seen werent bad.. I use stillwater, hasn't let me down yet. .


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Stillwater and Tablerock!! I am going to be getting my new pup one pretty soon here  she is a little girl so I am thinking a 15-16 in will be good or her! Oh and for her only a 1.5 inch
> 
> Post pics when you get the collar!!


Banshee has 15" neck if that helps u judge lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Stillwater and Tablerock!! I am going to be getting my new pup one pretty soon here  she is a little girl so I am thinking a 15-16 in will be good or her! Oh and for her only a 1.5 inch
> 
> Post pics when you get the collar!!


Use a soft tape measure to measure the neck and then ask which ever place you are ordering from how they measure their collars. Some measure by the middle hole and some by the first or last.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol yeah Lauren that is what I was going off! Banshee's neck since Pyra is looking to be about her size as an adult...
Thanks Holly!  I think I was talking to Stillwater and they said middle hole...but I will definitely ask Tablerock!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if the dog is full grown then the middle hole,

if he's still growing it should be the first hole so he can grow in to it.

just wrap a string around neck then measure string


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> if the dog is full grown then the middle hole,
> 
> if he's still growing it should be the first hole so he can grow in to it.
> 
> just wrap a string around neck then measure string


Do you think he has growing left to do in the neck area if he's almost a year old?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Tablerock is where my collars and harnesses come from.
> Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
> 
> I have ordered from Nizmo and they fell apart within a week. Plus he is horrible about taking peoples money, not contacting them and not getting you your collars.
> ...


I agree.. bought 2 collars from him a couple years back.. were way over priced and didn't last 2 weeks.. lesson learned


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ thats too bad.. well.. You heard it.. Stillwater or Tablerock.. I can only vogue for stillwater.. Thats one durable prodcut; These collars survived everything except another dog chewing on the collar of another dog  .. LOL


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok so I tried to order a Stillwater collar yesterday and it never let me select th color combo! Should I just call the order in?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

you call him or email him.. if you use paypal it will be on your doorstep in a couple of days. .. at least mine were.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

of course i think he's gonna get bigger, dont you?
if not do some checking around, they grow until they are about a year old.

then they fill in from 1yr -2yr.
well let me put it this way thats how a bulldog is, i would think a bully would even fill out more.

plus i would rathr have a collar on the long side, because ours are 4 ply, 5 rows of stitching, the same that circleM uses,
when they are on the long side makes them easier to get on and off.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> of course i think he's gonna get bigger, dont you?
> if not do some checking around, they grow until they are about a year old.
> 
> then they fill in from 1yr -2yr.
> ...


I just measured his neck and it's 21". So how big should I get the collar?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I get mine from O Brien or from a local Bulldoger whom makes his own.

As for how wide, I've always used 2" wide collars padded only because I've had hard chain hitters in the past where non padded have ripped up skin around the neck.

O Brien has some durable collars you can order.

I can't vouch for anyone else though, normally try to stick to locals


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if your getting a 4ply like 3 of us use, myself, him only being a year old,
i'd probly make itthe first or second hole which would probly make it a 24" collar.

but it wouldnt hurt to ask whoever your getting it from, becaise i'm sure he's way more familiar with it than me.

if i dont know i'll tell you, i aint trying to be something i aint.
but i would ask whoever you get the collar from.

good luck


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice!!! It's truly appreciated!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Tablerock is where my collars and harnesses come from.
> Tablerock Harnesses and Dog Supplies
> 
> I have ordered from Nizmo and they fell apart within a week. Plus he is horrible about taking peoples money, not contacting them and not getting you your collars.
> ...


Glad someone else said it not me, I've never had a single order come through correctly from him. I personally purchase mine from my local family owned feed store. I've never had one fail me.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm here: Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars looking at these collars but it says at the bottom they are velcro...is that what I want?


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

i get mine from fleet farm but i buy thick leather collars with bucke cuz i don't like clip ones the snap easy.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i use the nylon ones with the D-BUCKLE,
those are good collars
no plastic clips or velcro.

i like the padded ones also


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Stillwater Kennel Supply, O'Briens Canine Supply and Bulldog Supply Company all make good collars.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

No still water are not Velcro  some have an extra feature with some Velcro so that the extra flap lays flat against the collar


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> No still water are not Velcro  some have an extra feature with some Velcro so that the extra flap lays flat against the collar


That makes sense, lol, I was wondering where the heck velcro would go.

I just placed my order! Can't wait to get my collar!!


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Stillwater and O'Brian are the only ones I personally would recommend. 
They are both good outfits, and good people, and I don't recommend many company's.


----------



## Iceball (May 12, 2013)

I make mine 










With paracord


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I accidentally had the collar shipped to my mom's house, but she called me today to tell me it arrived! I can't wait to get it from her tomorrow!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Baloo's collar came in!! Here he is modeling it!:


It looks like 2" may be a little wide for him though, kinda looks bulky from this angle:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like maybe it is not on tight enough in the second pic? Maybe? You got a nice collar there though  I got to get some pictures of my girl in hers


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Looks like maybe it is not on tight enough in the second pic? Maybe? You got a nice collar there though  I got to get some pictures of my girl in hers


I think you were absolutely right, I just tightened it like 2 holes and it looks better.


----------



## pitdaddyx3 (May 19, 2013)

All 3 of mine wear Stillwater collars. Never had any problem with them and Shane is a super nice guy. I just ordered 2 and they arrived in 2 days.


----------

